# Anyone want to fish the Provo with me?



## David SC (Jan 24, 2015)

I live on the Olympic Peninsula and I'll be visiting SLC February 11-14th. Hoping to see if anyone wants to fish with me while I'm there. I can fish all day on all of those days. Not looking for secret spots or anything. Some quick research shows that the lower and middle Provo are close to SLC and have some obvious access with good looking water. Would be more interested in learning local technique from someone. Where I live, it's winter steelhead time, so if I catch one fish the whole trip, I'll be knocking my current catch rate out of the water!

David


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If I have a day off work during those times I wouldn't mind taking you out. Im no expert but generally do well on the Provo!


----------



## David SC (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome Brendo! I appreciate it. Post a reply on here when you find out about work and we can figure out details.


----------

